# Egg Share & Endometriosis



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi ladies

I used to be a member on here about 10 years ago whilst ttc with my now ex husband. I'm with a new partner who has 2 teenage daughters and had a vesectomy about 8 years ago. He has had a failed reversal. Due to him having children we have been refused ivf on the NHS (appeal was unsuccessful). 
Anyway, I have been looking at egg sharing to bring the costs down. 2 clinics refused me straight off due to having endometriosis but one clinic, Herts & Essex, have provisionally accepted me pending ok results from the AMH test. 
Anyway, I was just hoping to hear any positive stories from anyone who has been able to egg share with endo? Any stories with regards to the clinic would be nice too as so far I've not been too impressed with them. I think it's because they take so long to get back to me with answers when I ask them anything...


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Guess not then! 😕 I'm prepared for it being a no but was just hoping to hear of any positive stories.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't have it for definite (it was mentioned as a possibility but I haven't had any further tests) but my clinic does allow you to egg share with endo as long as it's not severe. I'm sorry I don't know enough about it to know the limitations!

I'm with CRGW in cardiff


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

I had moderate endo removed by Lap last year and it was no problem for my clinic as long as amh was ok

I have just had a successful cycle so and my recipient got bfp first me so it doesn't effect the success

Hope you get to join the scheme 

Good luck x


----------

